# Slicetool in Photoshop Elements?



## FlorianR (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Photoshop Elements enthält ja soweit ich weiss kein Slice-Tool und auch kein "Web-Speichern unter".  Gibt es die Möglichkeit diese beiden Features nachträglich zu aktivieren? Ich habe gelesen, dass sich einige Features aktivieren lassen. Falls es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit gibt, welche kostengünstigen alternativen machen Sinn? Kann GIMP so etwas? 

Wichtig ist das PSD-Dateien fehlerfrei geladen werden können. Anschließend müssen die Dateien zerschnitten und als JPEGs + HTML-Datei exportiert werden. Mit Photoshop ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Aber ein Kollege braucht nur die genannten Features und dafür wäre PS etwas zu teuer.

LG
Florian


----------



## smileyml (3. Mai 2010)

Interessanterweise wird in den aufgeführten Links zumindest die Slice-Funktion bei Elements beschrieben:

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/538880
http://www.michael-kamphausen.de/ade/anleitungen/webseite_photoshop.pdf

Was den HTML-Export aus PS angeht, mag man sicher geteilter Meinung sein, jedoch denke ich das man mit wenigen HTML-Kenntnisse das ganze auch schnell aus Einzelbildern selbst machen kann.

Grüße Marco


----------



## FlorianR (3. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe und die Demo überblicke, gibt es diese Funktion aber nicht ohne weiteres für Elements (8). Der HTML-Export aus Photoshop ist nicht schön, aber für diese Zwecke sinnvoll.


----------

